# Tax question _ ISA after britain



## belleajar (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi

I recently moved away from Britain after living there for 6 years. I had been contributing to an ISA. Now that I'm no longer a resident and I intend to keep it, does anyone know what the tax implications are?

Many thanks in advance for your help.

Best wishes

Belle


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your flags indicate that you are Canadian. Where are you living currently? (LA = either Los Angeles or Louisiana to me, which is the US, which could complicate your situation a bit)

There are the tax implications in the UK regarding the ISA, plus in whatever country you're living in (which, if the US, could be "interesting") and possibly also in Canada, though I'm not sure.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

